# 7-zip benchmark compilation



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Figured with someone benchmarks floating around this one would be interesting since quite a few people actually use 7-zip. I am also stealing newteckie's format for the thread so many thanks for him actually making a good layout.

What you are going to need:

7-Zip 9.30 beta: LINK

*Rules:*
Put Add Me+version run as the title of your post.
Include a screenshot of CPU-z (CPU and Memory tabs) and the 7-zip window with your results (all in the same screen shot).
Only 7-zip version 9.30 beta will be counted.
*Instructions*
Start 7-zip 
Select tools-> benchmark 
Select Dictionary size: 192mb (>8GB RAM) or 64mb (<8GB RAM)
Allow it to run at least 4 passes and hit stop







You will be left with that screen


Post your results in the following format:
Name | Processor Maker | CPU Model and Clock | Total Rating (CPU USAGE) | Total Rating (Rating/Usage) | Total Rating (Rating) | 64-bit or 32-bit | Notes


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Results 192MB:


Name | Processor Maker | CPU Model and Clock | Total Rating (CPU USAGE) | Total Rating (Rating/Usage) | Total Rating (Rating) | 64-bit or 32-bit | Notes 
cdawall | AMD | Phenom II X4 B97@4160mhz | 360% | 3961 MIPS | 14262 MIPS | 64-bit | Dirty test run
Ashen | AMD | FX 8150@4640mhz | 702% | 3309 MIPS | 23256 MIPS | 64-bit | 
DOM | Intel | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 756% | 3419 MIPS | 25814 MIPS | 64-bit | 
Morgoth | Intel | Xeon E5520 x2 @ 2395mhz | 1359% | 1886 MIPS | 25639 MIPS | 64-bit | 14 threads | 192mb
Jizzler | AMD | FX 8120 @ 3093Mhz | 722% | 2416 MIPS | 17422 MIPS | 64-bit | Stock 
Earthdog | Intel | 3570K @4500mhz | 372% | 4980 MIPS | 18454 MIPS | 64-bit | 
agent00skid | AMD | A6-3500@2400MHz | 286% | 2496 MIPS | 07151 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 threads
Aquinus | Intel | Core i7 3820 @ 4920Mhz | 757% | 3783 MIPS | 28608 MIPS | 64-bit | 192MB Dict, 8 Threads
AlienIsGOD | Intel | Core i5 2400 @ 3.2ghz | 367% | 3520 MIPS | 12871 MIPS | 64-bit
cadaveca| Intel | i5 3570K 4600 MHz | 377% | 5497 MIPS | 20617 MIPS | 64-bit |
Totocellux | Intel | Core i7-950 @ 4255Mhz | 751% | 3245 MIPS | 24376 MIPS | 64-bit | 192MB 
HammerON | Intel | i7 970@4.0GHz | 590% | 3748 MIPS | 22132 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 cores, 192 MB test
oralpain | Intel | 3930k @ 4.3GHz | 1127% | 3657 MIPS | 41238 MIPS | 64-bit | 24-thread, 8x4GB Samsung, stable
IamEzio| intel | Core i5 3470 3.2GHz | 379% | 4008 MIPS | 15100 MIPS | 64-bit | 192MB 
xiekxis | Intel | i7 3930k @ 4.6 GHz | 1148% | 3367 MIPS | 38645 MIPS | 64 bit | 12 threads, 192MB
rickss69 | Intel | 980X @ 4015MHz | 768% | 3408 MIPS | 26133 MIPS | 64-bit | game rig

Results 64MB:


Name | Processor Maker | CPU Model and Clock | Total Rating (CPU USAGE) | Total Rating (Rating/Usage) | Total Rating (Rating) | 64-bit or 32-bit | Notes 
cdawall | AMD | Phenom II X4 B97@4160mhz | 351% | 3972 MIPS | 13953 MIPS | 64-bit | Dirty test run
Melvis | AMD | Phenom II 1055T@Stock | 562% | 2765 MIPS | 15570 MIPS | 64-bit |  
Arctucas | Intel | Core i7 950@4273mhz | 727% | 3261 MIPS | 23693 MIPS | 64-bit | 
erocker | Intel | Core i7 3770K@4.6GHz | 753% | 3682 MIPS | 27680 MIPS | 64 bit |
Morgoth | Intel | Xeon E5520 x2 @ 2395mhz | 1464% | 1780 MIPS | 26081 MIPS | 64-bit | 16 threads 
Melvis | AMD | FX-57@stock | 100% | 2482 MIPS | 02478 MIPS | 32-bit | old school
cdawall | AMD | Athlon X2 L310@1500mhz | 186% | 1390 MIPS | 02600 MIPS | 64-bit | netbook
Fatal | Intel | i7 950 @4025MHz| 753%| 3121 MIPS| 23487 MIPS | 64-bit | 
Earthdog | Intel | 3570K @4500mhz | 374% | 4811 MIPS | 17965 MIPS | 64-bit |
Qu4k3r | Intel | C2Q Q6600@3.2GHz | 372% | 2952 MIPS | 11001 MIPS | 64 bit |
Fatal | AMD | Phenom II 940 @3.402 | 375% | 3208 MIPS | 12033 MIPS | 64-bit |
xaira | Intel | Celeron G540 2.5ghz | 184% | 2595 MIPS | 04772 MIPS | 64-bit | 4DALOLZ
Earthdog | Intel | 3770K @ 4500mhz | 752% | 3591 MIPS | 26858 MIPS | 64-bit | 
agent00skid | AMD | A6-3500@2400MHz | 290% | 2458 MIPS | 07139 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 threads
Aquinus | Intel | Core i7 3820 @ 4920Mhz | 750% | 3730 MIPS | 27933 MIPS | 64-bit | 64MB Dict, 8 Threads
helloWorld | Intel | i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHz | 768% | 3323 MIPS | 25542 MIPS | 64-bit
Ev1LrYu | Intel | Intel Core i7 2670QM @ Stock | 755% | 2050 MIPS | 15437 MIPS | 64 bit | Notebook 
agent00skid | AMD | Phenom II X3 N830@2100MHz | 295% | 2024 MIPS | 05977 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 threads
cadaveca| Intel | i5 3570K 4600 MHz | 379% | 5353 MIPS | 20171 MIPS | 64-bit |
natr0n | AMD | Phenom II X6 @3.5 | 566% | 3391 MIPS | 19211 MIPS | 64-bit |
wrathchild_67 | Intel | i5 2500k@5GHz | 390% | 5220 MIPS | 20367 MIPS | 64-bit | 8 threads, 64MB
DOM | Intel | i7 3770K @ 4.8GHz | 743% | 3827 MIPS | 28286 MIPS | 64-bit |64MB
Melvis | AMD | Phenom II 965@Stock | 371% | 3247 MIPS | 12057 MIPS | 64-bit | 64MB 
Melvis | AMD | A4-5300@Stock | 360% | 2521 MIPS | 04956 MIPS | 64-bit | 4 Threads
Melvis | AMD | Athlon II X2 260@Stock | 197% | 2986 MIPS | 05868 MIPS | 64-bit | 4 Threads
Totocellux | Intel | Core i7-950 @ 4301Mhz | 754% | 3182 MIPS | 24001 MIPS | 64-bit | 64MB - 8 threads 
HammerON | Intel | i7 970@4.0GHz | 1103% | 2878 MIPS | 31788 MIPS | 64-bit | 12 threads, 64 MB test
Melvis | AMD | FX 8350 @ Stock | 749% | 3168 MIPS | 23719 MIPS | 64-bit | 64mb test
rickss69 | Intel | 980X @ 4015MHz | 1116% | 2835 MIPS | 31704 MIPS | 64-bit | game rig 

If you click the upper column you can change the sort.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

*This is what a proper post should look like.*

cdawall | AMD | Phenom II X4 B97@4160mhz | 360% | 3961 MIPS | 14262 MIPS | 64-bit | Dirty test run






(posting this one for Ashen)

Ashen | AMD | FX 8150@4640mhz | 702% | 3309 MIPS | 23256 MIPS | 64-bit |


----------



## DOM (Nov 13, 2012)

DOM | Intel | i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz | 756% | 3419 MIPS | 25814 MIPS | 64-bit | Notes


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

How interesting I was honestly expecting the FX chip to hold the cpu usage (multithreading amount) over the intel chip with HT. Other weirdism is the Phenom is holding the best per core (rating/usage)


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 13, 2012)

my system freezes at 2min...


----------



## Melvis (Nov 13, 2012)

You might have to decrease the amount "192" as anyone with 4GB of memory or less wont be able to run it as i just found out.?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> my system freezes at 2min...



No idea why yours does try less threads?



Melvis said:


> You might have to decrease the amount "192" as anyone with 4GB of memory or less wont be able to run it as i just found out.?



I will make a second set at 128mb for people with under 8gb


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmm... I can only run two threads (out of eight) or I get a 'cannot allocate enough memory' error.

I see you and Ashen running 16GB, whereas I only have 6GB.


EDIT:

The best I can get:

Arctucas|Intel|i7 950@4273MHz|727%|3261 MIPS|23693 MIPS|64 bit|


----------



## Melvis (Nov 13, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I will make a second set at 128mb for people with under 8gb



Even 128 is to much, i just tested it and the max anyone can go with 4GB of memory or less is 64mb


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

*64mb run*

cdawall | AMD | Phenom II X4 B97@4160mhz | 351% | 3972 MIPS | 13953 MIPS | 64-bit | Dirty test run


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Even 128 is to much, i just tested it and the max anyone can go with 4GB of memory or less is 64mb



ok 64mb it is


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2012)

I can run 192mb fine without 16gb's of RAM. Where do we set it to run 4 times? So is it 64mb then?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> I can run 192mb fine without 16gb's of RAM. Where do we set it to run 4 times? So is it 64mb then?



I will have two lists one for 64mb and one for 192mb just label which you ran






The section were it says passes is what I am talking about takes about 3-4 of them to get a good stable number. I updated the OP to make that a little more clear.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 13, 2012)

Melvis | AMD | Phenom II 1055T@Stock | 562% | 2765 MIPS | 15570 MIPS | 64-bit | 64mb test


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2012)

*add me 64MB*

erocker | Intel | Core i7 3770K@4.6GHz | 753% | 3682 MIPS | 27680 MIPS | 64 bit


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 13, 2012)

Morgoth | Intel | Xeon E5520 x2 @ 2395mhz | 785% |  2324MIPS |  18260MIPS | 64-bit |  8 threads | 192mb




Morgoth | Intel | Xeon E5520 x2 @ 2395mhz | 1464% |  1780MIPS |  26081MIPS | 64-bit |  16 threads | 64mb





ill turn of my ramdrives to get 192mb on 16 threads


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> Morgoth | Intel | Xeon E5520 x2 @ 2395mhz | 785% |  2324MIPS |  18260MIPS | 64-bit |  8 threads | 192mb
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7888/zip7bench1.png
> Morgoth | Intel | Xeon E5520 x2 @ 2395mhz | 1464% |  1780MIPS |  26081MIPS | 64-bit |  16 threads | 64mb
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2584/zip7bench2.png
> ...



can you toss a cpuz memory setting tab in please?


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 13, 2012)

i did


----------



## Melvis (Nov 13, 2012)

Melvis | AMD | FX-57@stock | 100% | 2482 MIPS | 2478 MIPS | 32-bit | 64mb old school

Just for fun!!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

*64mb run*

cdawall | AMD | Athlon X2 L310@1500mhz | 186% | 1390 MIPS | 02600 MIPS | 64-bit | netbook






to far?


----------



## Disparia (Nov 13, 2012)

*Add Me 192MB*





Jizzler | AMD | FX 8120 @ 3093Mhz | 722% | 2416 MIPS | 17422 MIPS | 64-bit | Stock


----------



## Fatal (Nov 13, 2012)

Fatal | Intel | i7 950 @4025MHz| 753%| 3121 MIPS| 23487 MIPS | 64 bit |


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2012)

*AddMe+ 64 and 192MB*

Earthdog | Intel | 3570K @4500mhz | 374% | 4811 MIPS | 17965 MIPS | 64-bit | XXX

Earthdog | Intel | 3570K @4500mhz | 372% | 4980 MIPS | 18454 MIPS | 64-bit | XXX

64 ->

192 ->

(not sure why its so small... I just attached to the forum. Click to enlarge)


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 13, 2012)

*add me 64mb*

Qu4k3r | Intel | C2Q Q6600@3.2GHz | 372% | 2952 MIPS | 11001 MIPS | 64 bit


----------



## Fatal (Nov 13, 2012)

*Add me 64mb test*

Fatal | AMD | Phenom II 940 @3.402 | 375% | 3208 MIPS | 12033 MIPS | 64-bit |


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2012)

Everyone is updated


----------



## xaira (Nov 13, 2012)

xaira | Intel | Celeron G540 2.5ghz | 184% | 2595 MIPS | 4772 MIPS | 64-bit | 4DALOLZ


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2012)

No clue why, but with 192MB test, with 8GB it ran on one system, but no on another (3770K).. Im guessing b/c of the memory mapped for the two GPUs in the 3770K system? 

Anyway, here is a 64MB:

Earthdog | Intel | 3770K @ 4500mhz | 752% | 3591 MIPS | 26858 MIPS | 64-bit | XXX


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 13, 2012)

You should have used a dictionary that was a power of 2 so you could use the command line 7z tool. Then you could get benchmarks from Linux systems as well instead of just Windows.  Additionally, dictionary size should be consistent, systems with more memory don't need to use a larger dictionary so it would make sense to use something like 64Mb across the board since it is a power of 2 and will satisfy most modern machines.

Edit: Example on Ubuntu w/ i3 and a terminal:






EarthDog said:


> No clue why, but with 192MB test, with 8GB it ran on one system, but no on another (3770K).. Im guessing b/c of the memory mapped for the two GPUs in the 3770K system?
> 
> Anyway, here is a 64MB:
> 
> ...



You need a minimum of 4.5Gb of memory *free* for it to run with a dictionary size of 192Mb.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 13, 2012)

The many tests because I was curious about 192 vs 64 on my system with the memory to do it, and the 2100 vs 1500 because my laptop is restricted to 1500, but I occasionally let it go to 2100 for benching.

64MB dictionary:

agent00skid | AMD | Phenom II X3 N830@1500MHz | 295% | 1505 MIPS | 4444 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 threads





agent00skid | AMD | Phenom II X3 N830@2100MHz | 295% | 2024 MIPS | 5977 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 threads





agent00skid | AMD | A6-3500@2400MHz | 290% | 2458 MIPS | 7139 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 threads





192MB dictionary:

agent00skid | AMD | A6-3500@2400MHz | 286% | 2496 MIPS | 7151 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 threads


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 14, 2012)

Aquinus | Intel Core i7 3820 | 717% | 3546 MIPS | 25417 MIPS | 64-bit | 10 Threads


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD | Intel Core i5 2400 @ 3.2ghz | 367% | 3520 MIPS | 12871 MIPS | 64 bit


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 14, 2012)

Here we go, nothing like squeezing every little bit you can for the sake of benchmarking. 
How do you like them apples?  Unfortunately it won't do 5Ghz on air, I would need phase change for that and I don't have the time to do something as ambitious as that. As much as I wish I did.

Aquinus | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.875Ghz | 738% | 3780 MIPS | 27870 MIPS | 8 Threads, 192Mb Dict




Aquinus | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4.875Ghz | 743% | 3660 MIPS | 27196 MIPS | 8 Threads, 64Mb Dict


----------



## helloWorld (Nov 14, 2012)

*Add Me 64 MB Run*

helloWorld | Intel | i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHz | 768% | 3323 MIPS | 25542 MIPS | 64-bit


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 14, 2012)

Morgoth | Intel | Xeon E5520 x2 @ 2395mhz | 1359% | 1886MIPS | 25639MIPS | 64-bit | 14 threads | 192mb




mybe its time to overclock to get on the top of the scorelist..


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Nov 14, 2012)

*Add Me 64bit*

Ev1LrYu | Intel | Intel Core i7 2670QM @ Stock | 755% | 2050 MIPS | 15437 MIPS | 64 bit | Notebook


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2012)

I think I got everybody. Shoot me a PM if i missed or post in here


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 15, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> The many tests because I was curious about 192 vs 64 on my system with the memory to do it, and the 2100 vs 1500 because my laptop is restricted to 1500, but I occasionally let it go to 2100 for benching.
> 
> 64MB dictionary:
> 
> ...


i think there is something wrong you have 3 cores amd got no Hyperthreading
and cpu usage is maxium 290% thats 3 threads no were 6 threads

32/16 threads no way my system can take more then 16 at oncce


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2012)

32MB:

cadaveca| Intel | i5 3750K 4600 MHz | 362 | 5794 | 20654 | 64-bit |






192MB:

cadaveca| Intel | i5 3750K 4600 MHz | 378 | 5509 | 20737 | 64-bit |


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 32MB:
> 
> cadaveca| Intel | i5 3750K 4600 MHz | 362 | 5794 | 20654 | 64-bit |
> 
> ...



Need to run 64m not 32m  updated your 192m run however.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 15, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> i think there is something wrong you have 3 cores amd got no Hyperthreading
> and cpu usage is maxium 290% thats 3 threads no were 6 threads



There were no option for 3 threads. I had: 1, 2, 4 or 6 to choose from.

1 and 2 weren't enough, and 6 threads did outperform 4 threads slightly.


Edit: Also, could my laptops 2100 MHz run get into the list?


----------



## DOM (Nov 15, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Need to run 64m not 32m  updated your 192m run however.



he's not following the 4 pas rule dave cant count


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2012)

DOM said:


> he's not following the 4 pas rule dave cant count



shhh!


More like I can't read. 

fixed results:

64MB:

cadaveca| Intel | i5 3750K 4600 MHz | 379 | 5353 | 20171 | 64-bit |





192MB:

cadaveca| Intel | i5 3750K 4600 MHz | 377 | 5497 | 20617 | 64-bit |


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 15, 2012)

4 pas? 

Faux Pas?


----------



## DOM (Nov 15, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> 4 pas?
> 
> Faux Pas?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 16, 2012)

Bonkers!| Intel | Xeon E5420 x2 @2.5Ghz | 698% | 2198 MIPS | 15392 MIPS | 32-bit | W2K3 - 16 threads


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 16, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Bonkers!| Intel | Xeon E5420 x2 @2.5Ghz | 698% | 2198 MIPS | 15392 MIPS | 32-bit | W2K3 - 16 threads



no picture?
 698%? 7 threads?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 16, 2012)

DOM said:


>


 No seriously, is that what you meant or am I too old for leet speak (Iguess if I spell "leet" the right way Im not with it)?


----------



## DOM (Nov 16, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> No seriously, is that what you meant or am I too old for leet speak (Iguess if I spell "leet" the right way Im not with it)?



LOL I ment passes idk wut happend to the rest of it XD


----------



## natr0n (Nov 16, 2012)

*Add Me+ 64mb Test*







natr0n | AMD | Phenom II X6 @3.5 | Total Rating 566% |  3391 MIPS|  19211 MIPS| 64-bit


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Nov 16, 2012)

wrathchild_67 | Intel | i5 2500k@5GHz | 390% | 5220 | 20367 | 64bit | 8 threads, 64MB






I love this Asrock Z77 mini-ITX board!


----------



## DOM (Nov 17, 2012)

DOM | Intel | i7 3770K @ 4.8GHz | 743% | 3827 MIPS | 28286 MIPS | 64-bit |64MB


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 17, 2012)

Le sigh... its on. Let's see what the OC Formula wants to do with this (terrible) chip. 1.52+v for 5Ghz is about annoying, LOL!


----------



## DOM (Nov 17, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Le sigh... its on. Let's see what the OC Formula wants to do with this (terrible) chip. 1.52+v for 5Ghz is about annoying, LOL!



Bring it  

I was on the MVG 

I'm not even sure what this benchmark is for lol


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 17, 2012)

DOM said:


> I'm not even sure what this benchmark is for lol



We don't need reasons to bench!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2012)

DOM said:


> I'm not even sure what this benchmark is for lol



Compressing/decompressing via 7-zip good app to keep both HT cores and AMD cores pretty heavily loaded.

Oh and updated everyone.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 17, 2012)

uuuaaaaaa | AMD | Phenom II X6 1100T@4013mhz | 560% | 3719 MIPS | 20897 MIPS | 64-bit |


----------



## nikko (Nov 17, 2012)

nikko | Intel | i5-2500K @ 3991 Mhz | 378% | 4110 MIPS | 15512 MIPS | 64-bit | dram1333


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 17, 2012)

*Updates*

Got a couple of updates on mine. I couldn't get 5ghz stable but 4.92ghz was. 

Aquinus | Intel | Core i7 3820 @ 4920Mhz | 757% | 3783 MIPS | 28608 MIPS | 64-bit | 192MB Dict, 8 Threads




Aquinus | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4920Mhz | 750% | 3730 MIPS | 27933 MIPS | 64-bit | 64MB Dict, 8 Threads


----------



## Melvis (Nov 18, 2012)

Melvis | AMD | Phenom II 965@Stock | 371% | 3247 MIPS | 12057 MIPS | 64-bit | 64MB


----------



## Melvis (Nov 20, 2012)

Melvis | AMD | A4-5300@Stock | 197% | 2521 MIPS | 4956 MIPS | 64-bit | 4 Threads

I found this interesting, this is a computer I built for a client and I wanted to know how it performed so I ran this benchmark. I ran it on 2 threads as its a Dual core CPU, then it gave me the option to run it on 4 threads and it performed better  Any idea why?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 20, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Melvis | AMD | A4-5300@Stock | 360% | 2521 MIPS | 4956 MIPS | 64-bit | 4 Threads
> 
> I found this interesting, this is a computer I built for a client and I wanted to know how it performed so I ran this benchmark. I ran it on 2 threads as its a Dual core CPU, then it gave me the option to run it on 4 threads and it performed better  Any idea why?



Probably kept the cores loaded down better.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 20, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Probably kept the cores loaded down better.



Ok yea fair enough, just thought it strange, I thought it perform worse not better  

I have 4 more different CPU's coming later to test


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 20, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Probably kept the cores loaded down better.



Could you update mine again? I forgot a pipe so everything is off on the table.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 20, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Could you update mine again? I forgot a pipe so everything is off on the table.



Fixed thanks for noticing normally I catch them proofreading somehow I missed that one :shadedshu


----------



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2012)

Melvis | AMD | Athlon II X2 260@Stock  | 197% | 2986 MIPS | 5868 MIPS | 64-bit | 4 Threads

Just shows how slow the APU is even at a higher clock speed (400MHz higher)


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 21, 2012)

The percentage for the your A4-5300 is incorrect Melvis. It should be 197%.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> The percentage for the your A4-5300 is incorrect Melvis. It should be 197%.



It split the threads off thats why it did that for 4 threads it is correct.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 21, 2012)

It's what the screenshot shows. And he seems to have fixed it. 

And the percentage seems to be per logical core, so more threads than logical cores doesn't give higher max percentage. Like my 6t runs, still only got just below 300%.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 3, 2012)

Melvis | AMD | A8-5600k | 373% | 2833 MIPS | 10592 MIPS | 64-bit | 64MB run

Just another build, and more to come


----------



## Melvis (Dec 8, 2012)

Melvis | AMD | A10-5800K@4.2GHz | 362% | 3016 MIPS | 10935 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 Threads


----------



## Totocellux (Dec 29, 2012)

*Add Me 192MB*

Totocellux | Intel | Core i7-950 @ 4255Mhz | 751% | 3245 MIPS | 24376 MIPS | 64-bit | 192MB


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2012)

added


----------



## Totocellux (Dec 29, 2012)

*Add me 64MB*



cdawall said:


> added



thanks  


Totocellux | Intel | Core i7-950 @ 4301Mhz | 754% | 3182 MIPS | 24001 MIPS | 64-bit | 64MB - 8 threads


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2013)

updated sorry it took me a little bit


----------



## xiekxis (Jan 20, 2013)

xiekxis | Intel | i7 3930k @ 4.6 GHz | 1148% | 3367 MIPS | 38645 MIPS | 64 bit | 12 threads, 192MB


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 20, 2013)

*Add me 192MB*

IamEzio| intel | Core i5 3470 3.2GHz | 379% | 4008 MIPS | 15100 MIPS | 64-bit | 192MB


----------



## Melvis (Jan 21, 2013)

*Add Me *

Melvis | AMD | FX 8350 @ Stock | 749% | 3168 MIPS | 23719 MIPS | 64-bit | 64mb test

Fastest AMD so far and its at stock


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 21, 2013)

*Add me*









I had to use dictionary 48MB due to memory constraints. (32bit W2K3 only giving me 3GB of the 8GB physical)

lemonadesoda| Intel | 2x Xeon E5472 @ 3000mhz | 730% | 2329 MIPS | 17083 MIPS | 32-bit |


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2013)

*Add me please*

HammerON | Intel | i7 970@4.0GHz | 1103% | 2878 MIPS | 31788 MIPS | 64-bit | 12 threads, 64 MB test





HammerON | Intel | i7 970@4.0GHz | 590% | 3748 MIPS | 22132 MIPS | 64-bit | 6 cores, 192 MB test


----------



## oralpain (Feb 7, 2013)

*Add Me 192MB run*

oralpain | Intel | 3930k @ 4.3GHz | 1127% | 3657 | 41238 | 64-bit | 24-thread, 8x4GB Samsung, stable


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2013)

updated


----------



## Melvis (Feb 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> updated



Not quite up dated, you missed one  

Post 79


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Not quite up dated, you missed one
> 
> Post 79



Fixed somehow I missed half this page


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Add me*

rickss69 | Intel | 980X @ 4015MHz | 1116%  | 2835 MIPS  | 31704 MIPS | 64-bit  | game rig 







rickss69 | Intel | 980X @ 4015MHz | 768%  | 3408 MIPS  | 26133 MIPS | 64-bit  | game rig


----------

